# Beekeeping Club Discounts



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are offering discounts to all recognized bee clubs. To view details go to our website under the Colony Cash Rewards Program Details tab.

http://lappesbeesupply.com/


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are also offering our Colony Cash Rewards credit in addition to the discount for beekeeping clubs.


----------

